# Is this show worth attending...



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Ive never been to that one but.....dont forget about wanting to spend $$ on the coll stuff AT the convention...My experience is that If its worth the price of admission, theres gonna be some talented vendors selling some irresistible stuff. Annother $500+ inside the convention?...Starts to add up amigo. 

Hey its only money, if ya got it...spend some!


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*it was an awesome time*

i went last year with my friends and we had a great time. We stayed for the weekend in the same hotel that had the convention. We went to the penn state pennitentuary also. We didn't get the tickets for the zombie ball, but will get them this year. They have all kinds of vendors there some are very pricey, and some other ones are reasonable as well. here are some pictures from it. 

http://s828.photobucket.com/albums/zz204/zombygurl/


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

We vended there.
It is a pretty good show with an intersting and mixed bag of vendors.
I heard a lot of raves about the classes, and am sorry I had to miss some due to having to work the show floor.
There were a number of events during the entire weekend, mostly in the area of the show floor.
I really didnt hear anything about the haunt toor last year, but did hear the cotillion went over well.

They hopefully will have kiddie care on premises this year (fell through last year)

The plus side is you can sacrifice some wallet for the sake of family harmony and let the other half peruse the King of Prussia mall, the 2nd largest in the US.

We are going back, and with luck will have a nice cache of cash n carry, since the move is over


----------



## Pennsylvania Gothic (Aug 9, 2010)

I went to the National Haunter's Convention, did the bus tour, and attended classes the entire weekend. I thought the seminars were great! I went to Midwest later in the year, and thought National's seminars were better. I thought there was a good variety of vendors at National also. Definitely worth it!


----------

